# Identifiant Apple toujours actif...



## Sawashye (7 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous. 

Je rencontre un souci sur mon Iphone depuis deux jours. 

En effet, je souhaite mettre mes applications sur Iphone à jour. 
Jusque là rien d'anormal. 

Sauf que le mot de passe que j'utilisais pour lancer les mises à jour ne semble plus fonctionner. 
Ce qui est très fâcheux. 

Le pire c'est que même l'entrée de ma date d'anniversaire dans Iforgot est refusée !!!!

Donc, en désespoir de cause, j'ai voulu me logger avec un autre identifiant apple. 
J'ai donc changé l'identifiant à prendre en compte dans le menu réglages. 

Changement pris en compte en bas de la fenêtre de l'App Store sur l'onglet Sélection. 

Et pourtant, lorsque je veux mettre à jour mes apps, c'est toujours l'ancien identifiant (et son mot de passe mystérieusement erroné) qui s'affiche. 

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ? 

Merci d'avance. 

Si jamais mon message n'est pas au bon endroit, je m'en excuse par avance auprès des modérateurs.


----------



## fltr (11 Décembre 2014)

j'ai le même problème que vous, je le signale aujourd'hui (11 décembre 2014). Avez-vous, depuis le temps, trouvé une solution ?


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Décembre 2014)

Toute application gratuite ou achetée avec un identifiant nécessite cet identifiant (et son mot de passe) pour la mise à jour.
Créer un nouvel identifiant ne sert à rien.
As-tu essayé de passer par iTunes pour effectuer les mises à jour (chez moi, par exemple, le mot de passe n'est demandé que lorsque je veux obtenir une nouvelle application pas quand je fais les mises à jour - ce qui me laisse penser que c'est pareil chez tout le monde) ?
Il te faudrait alors synchroniser via iTunes pour appliquer ces mises à jour sur l'iPhone.


----------

